# Bobcat 873G



## bigtreeguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello all,
I see in the local listings there is an auction coming up with a 2000 Bobcat 873G with 315 Hrs. 72 in Utility Fork w/ Grapple, McMillen Hyd. Post Hole Digger, 9, 12, & 15 in. Augers, Pallet Fork Head ............What would your high bid on this machine be?


http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t80/bigtreeguy/Bobcat873G.jpg


----------



## neighborstree (Mar 2, 2007)

i love the design on the 873's and with all those attachments. its worth atleast 21,000 at auction i would highbid it at 14,000. be careful tho. auctions that attract alot of people with money will go sky high, look for auctions where they will be auctioning off 30 or 40 skid steers in one day. that usually leaves a nice cheap one for everyone there lol. for example theres a auction comeing up in pa here that has a 873. i expect to pay nothing more then 6500 for it, turn it around and sell it for 12,000


----------

